# Brits robbed on french autoroute



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

hi all,
found this article on a great site for lovers of the poitou-charentes region.
Seems a brit has slept on an aire off the motorway and woke to find they have been robbed !!! I know many of you will be making the journey south west towards charentes-maritime and bordeaux so be vigilant.
Details can be on Guide2PoitouCharentes.com


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

jacknjill said:


> Seems a brit has slept on an aire off the motorway and woke to find they have been robbed !!!


_"The robberies took place without disturbing those sleeping inside"_
OMG. We know what THAT means then, don't we?? 

:roll:

Dougie.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Too much red wine


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Too much vino?

:lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

asprn said:


> jacknjill said:
> 
> 
> > Seems a brit has slept on an aire off the motorway and woke to find they have been robbed !!!
> ...


Dont you dare say it ---dont you dare :evil:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

At least there is no allegation of a noxious gas being used. There will always be isolated incidents and the advice given is correct. We must all be aware that there is a possibility of a burglary and the effect is very distressing.
Care in stowing all valuables is vital, but these incidents cannot be prevented. The same is likely to happen to anyone who decides to wildcamp on the outskirts of a town in the UK.
My brother was burgled on the Aire at Sailly Flibeaucourt a few years ago, but we have used it on several occasions since with no trouble.
Gerry


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

locovan said:


> Dont you dare say it ---dont you dare :evil:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Nope, I am not going to be the first one who mentions the "N" word!

Actually, if you dig deeper into the linked site you will find several very useful lists of Aires de Camping-cars.

I for one am going to print them off for future reference.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaargh - Gerry - you used the "G"word!


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

The robbers were found to be singing lullabyes outside the motorhome. The dirty, evil bas..ds  The good news is that the husband found 10p under his pillow.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

pippin said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaargh - Gerry - you used the "G"word!


True, but at least I did say that there was no allegation of it being used.
Burglaries do happen. When my brother was burgled, they knew nothing until they woke up. The reason for not being woken up was that they were all sound asleep having driven for hours beforehand.
Gerry


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

asprn said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > Dont you dare say it ---dont you dare :evil:


You are all itching to say it WELL DONT!!!!
He was asleep and he was robbed --thats all-- it doesnt say anything else OK :evil:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Gassing*

No way was wine involved. It is a clearly a case that gas was pumped into the motorhome by a qualified anaestician who knew exactly how much gas to pump in the motorhome, also knowing the exact cubic footage of airspace of the van. All the vents were sealed too no doubt to prevent gas escaping. Naturally, the thugs climbed on the motorhome roof to pump in the gas because such gasses are more dense than air and as such have to be dropped on you from a great height. It must be noted that the motorhome was also towing a car on an A Frame, just to add to the scenario, and the motorhome weighed 9200 kgs and was being driven on a car licence.

Russell

Sorry.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I do think that perhaps we ought to explain to the OP (jacknjill) who on their second post as a new member, quite rightly posted this thread about an apparently-genuine theft on an Aire, what all the giggling is about. :roll:

It's about - well - erm....... well....... it's about... erm - the use of g-g-g... NO - I CAN'T SAY IT!!  

Here's a picture instead.

:badairday:



*PS: Russell should be barred for a fortnight* :evil:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Russell stand out side the Headmasters office. 8O 
Yes Dougie you are right :lol: but thats what I mean this is a genuine Robbery
So don't lets forget that and yes Please be careful.
I have said that we put a picture of a dog on our windows and also Beware
of the dog in several languages.
We locked the doors and was careful with our Passports and Cards all well hidden (cant say where for obvious reasons)


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

There is only one way to prevent this from happening.
I am selling pictures of my wife,just stick them on all your windows. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*GGGGG*

I was going to edit my post in case it caused offence, but instead, I shall leave it there as a "tongue in cheek" but will thank the opening poster for pointing out the risk of robberies.

My view would be not to use motorway aires - althoug hI have done in the past without incident.

Lifestyle - you might not have a wife when SWMBO reads this!

Russell


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Rapido561.
I`m not that clever,being a teacher she marks my work.
That clip around my ear really hurt    :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Les


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Too much gas then :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## ianhc (Feb 4, 2009)

I find that if i eat too many beans...... also cucumber, radish, come to think of it got to dash....................


----------



## jacknjill (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi again,
thanks all for your responses, no, i like a bit of humour.
we`ve probably all stayed where we should`nt and the odds of being a target are almost as big as winning the lottery ( well sort of ).
last time we stayed in a lay-by in this country i told my wife to stay awake and bark if anyone tries the doors.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Wife*

That's another heading for the divorce courts in the next half hour.

Russell


----------



## yozz (Jan 18, 2009)

Has anyone mentioned a gggggggg(can't say it)..attack yet?

I hope it goes without saying that my sympathy goes out to anyone who has their motorhome defiled in any way.

*Essential sleeping wear for motorhomers?:*


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Do I detect a slight note of sarcasm or even disbelief???  8O :?  :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

*Robbery in autoroute Aire*

I thought it was a well known rule of thumb that no one would stay the note on a motorway ie autoroute aire de repos. Thats what we have all these books on aires for. Autoroute aires are for shortbreaks to eat etc stretch the legs. Surely the only response to this post would be "they broke the motorhomers rule"


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

> There is only one way to prevent this from happening.
> I am selling pictures of my wife,just stick them on all your windows. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Got some Thanks  :lol:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

jacknjill said:


> Hi again,
> thanks all for your responses, no, i like a bit of humour.
> we`ve probably all stayed where we should`nt and the odds of being a target are almost as big as winning the lottery ( well sort of ).
> last time we stayed in a lay-by in this country i told my wife to stay awake and bark if anyone tries the doors.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

As an ex corgi engineer i have to say it,
Are you ready ?GAS


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

geordie01 said:


> As an ex corgi engineer i have to say it,
> Are you ready ?GAS


Until recently, I thought a Corgi engineer was a specialist vet......
:lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

You are all incorrect.
The couple had had an early xmas dinner. Too many sprouts.

Dave P


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Gas (Guess) I will have to read further to find out the banned word.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Worse happens in a campsite and its in ENGLAND so it really is a case of common sense but I must stop gassing and get some housework done :roll: 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-68398.html


----------

